# [gelöst] r8192se_pci - kein Zugriff auf wlan0

## Schlafhoernchen

Hallöchen!

Ich bin gerade dabei WLAN auf meinem neuen Laptop einzurichten (Thinkpad Edge 11). Eingebaut ist laut lspci eine Realtek 8176. Nach Recherche im Internet muss ich dazu den passenden Treiber rtl8192se und rtl8192se_firmware installieren. Das hab ich natürlich gemacht und das Modul per modprobe r8192se_pci geladen.

Laut lsmod und dmesg auch erfolgreich:

```
[ 1099.202047] rtllib_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[ 1099.202052] rtllib_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[ 1099.202054] rtllib_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[ 1099.202057] rtllib_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[ 1099.202059] 

[ 1099.202060] Linux kernel driver for RTL8192 based WLAN cards

[ 1099.202063] Copyright (c) 2007-2008, Realsil Wlan Driver

```

Leider taucht das wlan0 Interface nicht auf, wenn ich iwconfig aufrufe. Habe ich den falschen Treiber oder woran könnte das liegen?

Viele Grüße und einen erholsamen Abend!

SchlafhörnchenLast edited by Schlafhoernchen on Fri Dec 24, 2010 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was sagt ein "ifconfig -a" ?

Sebastian

----------

## Schlafhoernchen

Hallo Hollowman!

Wenn ich ifconfig -a ausführe kommen folgende Schnittstellen: eth0, lo, und sit0.

Hat es vielleicht etwas damit zu tun, dass ich ein 64bit Gentoo habe und die r8192 Treiber für amd64 maskiert waren und jetzt nicht richtig funktionieren? Außerdem habe ich keinen Schalter am Laptop, mit dem ich WLAN ein und ausschalten kann. Das geht nur per Tastenkombi Strg+F9. Könnte es auch daran liegen (also dass die Karte gar nicht intern aktiviert ist)?

----------

## Schlafhoernchen

Ja, es geht jetzt! *freu*

Ich habe die falschen Treiber genommen. Statt r8192se muss ich r8192ce nehmen. Auf der realtek-Homepage heruntergeladen und installiert  - und es geht!   :Very Happy: 

----------

